# anyone dramatically earlier/shorter 2nd+ labours?



## toothfairy29

Hello Ladies

I am 32 weeks and starting to have thoughts about babys impending arrival! 

I have a 14 and a 16 year old already (I know....quite a gap!). These 2 arrived 7 and 11 days late both with long 40+ hour labours from start of contractions to birth. I ended up with epidurals and induction drugs with both.

I would love to avoid all this intervention this time but the labours before were so long that I needed it before. 

I am planning to use RLT and EPO which might help things be a little earlier and if not a little faster! 

Did any of you have similar 1st/2nd labours then easier/sooner ones?? Or am I doomed to have the same ordeal???


----------



## elohcin

I've never had one earlier...they've all been at or shortly after their EDD's...but all induced, too...first by AROM, 2nd and 3rd were castor oil babies. ;) (I was even a good 5cm with both of them and lots of prodromal labor for weeks) But my first was induced and then 12 hours of labor with an hour of pushing (epidural birth). My 2nd was only 4 hours, with 2 quick pushes. 3rd was 9 hours but 6 hours at complete, only because he was HUGE, then 2 quick pushes and he was out. I believe my 2nd and 3rd were so much easier and quicker because of my environment, though (were born at home unassisted), and because *I* was in complete control of my labors.


----------



## racheal021106

My first little girl came at 7 days early contractions started at 3:30am and I had her at 4:26pm so a total of 13 hrs start to finish with 5 hours active labour

my 2nd she came 3 days early but my labour was so much faster my contractions started at 2:30am became unbearable ever so quick and they never went further apart then 2 mins I had her at 6:55am so a very quick labour

So it can happen :) x


----------



## Lisasmith

My first was 21 hours my 2nd was 5 hours and my 3rd was 1hour and 45 mins :)


----------



## Hellylou

I have a big gap too - 13, 11 and this one! 

My first was a day early, 2nd 9 days late, and third I was induced at 37+2 so I can't vouch for the earlier subsequent labours bit.

But each subsequent labour was much quicker. First 13 hours from first contraction to birth, second 5 hours, and third was different because I was induced so they had to start things off which took longer, but once they broke my waters and established labour it was 2 and 3/4 hours. I found each labour easier too.


----------



## Mrs M

My first daughter arrived at 36+3 weeks when my waters broke. From waters breaking to having her was 8 hours. My second daughter arrived at 40+6 when my waters broke. From waters breaking to having her was 2 hours. x


----------



## lizardbreath

Can no longer have posts here


----------



## xtlcx

With my first he was 3 days over by the scan date and labour was 6hrs from first contraction to birth.

With my second he was 8 days early and labour lasted 1hr 45mins with only 5mins of pushing.


----------



## Weeplin

My 1st and 2nd labours lasted 11 hours established and my 3rd.....30 minutes.


----------



## MrsRH

my first was 3 1/2 days from first pain to birth; had epidural, drips and episiotomy

second 3 years later.... just under 24 hours from first contraction to birth; gas and air only and tiny tear. Managed to labour at home for most of it;from arriving at hospital to birth was 3 hrs 15
xxx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

My first i went into natural labour at 41+4. She was a 7 1/2 hour labour start to finish. 

My second I went into natural labour at 40w, on his due date, and it was a 4 1/2 hr labour start to finish.

Wondering whether the trend will continue for me of shorter labours when I have this next one!!!


----------



## Radiance

I was 2 weeks late with my daughter, I had to be induced and have my water broken.
With my son he arrived 4 weeks early!
Both my labors were around 5 hours :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My second was later, i needed a sweep to help push things along but first labour was 27hrs second was 6hrs.


----------



## buttons1

My labours have both been very quick 1st an hour and a half 2nd 30 mins god help me if I ever have a third


----------



## bubbles

Neither of mine were late (both born 39+5) but labour with my son was 56hrs, with dd it was 7 and a half hours


----------



## MissCherry15

I just have to say i kind of love but hate this thread lol. Cause you all had quicker labours second time round but most of you went over with your second.
this is my second and im kind of nervous. 
With my daughter i was only in labour for under 4 hours with 10mins of pushing involved. It hurt like hell and i had gas and air and pethadine(not having that again). 
But this time i am 45mins from the hospital. and if its quicker then under 4 hours like before will i even make it to the hospital????
I like the idea of having another quick and easy labour, but i fear going overdue lol My daughter came at 39weeks exactly, via induction though as i turned up to my appointment 4/5cm dilated but not contraction xx


----------



## Nicoleoleole

13 hours with #1, 5 with #2! :D


----------



## bellaloo

My first was 8 and 1/2 hours my 2nd an hour and a 1/2 big difference lol x


----------



## XJessicaX

Can I just send you all a massive kiss. Hearing this fills me with (possibly naive) joy!


----------



## bellaloo

Also my first came on his due date and second was 2 weeks early x


----------



## MummyHunter

My first (now 14) born on due date labour 6.5hrs
2nd (now 11) born 5 days late labour 6hrs
3rd (now 7) born 1 week late labour 5hrs - home birth
4th (now 2) born 1 week early (39wks) labour 2.5hrs - home birth

5th planned home birth again, hoping for a nice quick easy labour and delivery again  just hope I haven't used up all my good luck on the others xx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

my first now 15 was born at 41+1 11 hours after waters suddenly broke 2 hours was pushing due to him being huge (10lb 71/2).

my second now 13 was born at 40+6 1hr 20mins after waters suddenly broke and first contraction. (8lb 3oz)

my third now 9 was born on her due date after 6hrs of irregular contractions, then sudden rom and she came out with the water no pushing needed. (8lb 5 1/2oz)

my 4th now 4 was induced at 38+1 due to size by breaking my water (cervix still slightly dilated from previous births). and was born 41 minutes later even though she got stuck (10lb 5oz)


----------



## goddess25

My first was 12 hours from start to finish and my 2nd was just over 3 hours.


----------



## Guppy051708

DS1 - Long, 30 hour labor (active labor :shock:, 9 hours of transition, 6 hours of pushing- he was born face up, hence the length and all of the evil back labor!). He arrived intervention free at 41+5.

DS2 - SHORT AND FAST! no back labor either! (thank GOD!) 1 hour 10 minutes from active labor (4CM)-baby. Total (from active labor to placenta birth) was 1 hour 20 minutes. No intervention. Only pushed for 15 minutes and as you can see transition had to have been short :lol: also had mild shoulder dyscotia and 1 nuchal cord, so probably would have been even faster if it wern't for that :shock: He arrived at 38+3.

So one took forever and was far more painful and he was 2 weeks "late". The second was super short and came 2 weeks "early".

So have hope! I cried and cried the second time bc i knew what to expect (or at least i thought i did :lol:) i knew i wanted to go unmedicated and so i sobbed, but praise God the two labors were very very different! The only thing that was similar is that my water broke first BOTH times. With DS1 my water broke at 41+4 and active labor started immediately at a couple minutes apart. but it still took 30 hours. With DS2, my water broke at 38+2 but i didn't get into active labor until 31 hours later. Then when it actually started - BAM! baby! :haha:


----------



## kaths101

These timings scare me too, as my first was very quick and were 45 minutes from he hospital. Don't fancy delivering in a layby :wacko:


----------



## Mummy&bump

Oh this makes me happy lol I was only 3 hours from start to finish with my so hopefully this will be a quick one as well lol xx


----------



## kanga_n_kiwi

First baby 12hrs,. second 8hrs, third 6hrs fourth 4hrs Fifth 2hrs Due in 4 weeks and think i might camp at the hospital since i live over an hour away...lol


----------



## Bay

kanga_n_kiwi said:


> First baby 12hrs,. second 8hrs, third 6hrs fourth 4hrs Fifth 2hrs Due in 4 weeks and think i might camp at the hospital since i live over an hour away...lol

Wow what a great trend lol.


----------



## monkers1984

My first a girl was born at 38 weeks - weighed 8lb10oz with 12 hour labour - water was broken my midwife in middle of labour - tore badly n 3 places 

6 years later ...... 

My second a boy was born at 40+4 weeks - weighed 9lb 2oz -- waters went at home - 1hr later baby was born - no tears not even a graze!!


----------



## Bats11

My first dd was 6hrs, my second dd was 3hrs and this munchkin was 45minutes!! They got shorter and shorter for me!


----------



## XJessicaX

Bats11 said:


> My first dd was 6hrs, my second dd was 3hrs and this munchkin was 45minutes!! They got shorter and shorter for me!

45 minutes!! What does that actually feel like? Although my labour was long (22 hours) it shot by! I think it took me 45 mins to have a shower! Did you make it to the hospital? Was it literally BOOM contractions and then a massive urge to push? Sounds fab as I just felt so tired by the end, would have coped better with a shorter labour but I guess it was a bit scary for you!


----------



## nosocks

this is a very nice confidence boosting thread!
I'm 39+2 and dreading going over...... and its all i can think is going to happen!
my first was 2 weeks over- 36 hours and I only got to 5cm's before having an emc for failure to progress. This time my doc wants to plan a c-sec if i go a week over and i'll be absolutely gutted if that happens. REALLY want a VBAC this time so just hoping that she makes an appearance soon.
My mum thinks that because I have a small gap (20 months) that should help to make it sooner and shorter...... fingers crossed.


----------



## lawgrl

I keep wondering if the span of time of when I had my first will make a difference in whether my labor will be faster this time. My daughter is 16...she was born eight days early and I was in labor for 36 hours. Here's hoping it makes no difference!!


----------



## Bats11

XJessicaX said:


> Bats11 said:
> 
> 
> My first dd was 6hrs, my second dd was 3hrs and this munchkin was 45minutes!! They got shorter and shorter for me!
> 
> 45 minutes!! What does that actually feel like? Although my labour was long (22 hours) it shot by! I think it took me 45 mins to have a shower! Did you make it to the hospital? Was it literally BOOM contractions and then a massive urge to push? Sounds fab as I just felt so tired by the end, would have coped better with a shorter labour but I guess it was a bit scary for you!Click to expand...

It was the best! because this time I chose the epidural :thumbup:

I was at home and once I started feeling the contractions getting closer & closer I went straight to the hospital, I was 4cm dilated when I got there, not long after that they administered the epidural and before I knew it I was pushing (3 big pushes) & she was out :happydance:

Gosh 22hrs you poor thing :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

My 1st came at 41 weeks and my 2nd came at 37w2d.


----------



## Guppy051708

1cre8tivgrl said:


> My 1st came at 41 weeks and my 2nd came at 37w2d.

OT but what part of Maine are you from? I live 1 mile from there! 
:wave: from New Hampshire ;) I live near Berwick.


----------



## caggimedicine

Not sure about dramatically shorter, but definitely dramatically short! My first labour was induced and took approx 4 hours. My second came on naturally and took 50 minutes (didn't even get to the hospital - had him in the car!).
As for earlier - my second was 3 weeks earlier than my first.


----------



## Bay

I can now answer this question :)

First labour was about 24hours, with 1 hour of pushing. Born at 37 weeks gestation.

Second labour I went from 2cm @ 5am to holding baby @ 10.30am. Baby was born in 3 pushes. Born at 38 weeks gestation.


----------



## Sinead

1st labour at 39.weeks - 37 mins.
2nd labour at 40+3 - 33 mins

the times are from being fully dilated as had no contraction pain prior to that!
Only just got to the hospital each time


----------



## torch2012

I was induced on all 3 but first was 4 hours 33 minutes, second was 4 yours 45 minutes but was different as he was stillborn and my last was 1 hour 45 minutes born in 1 push x


----------



## Guppy051708

Sinead said:


> 1st labour at 39.weeks - 37 mins.
> 2nd labour at 40+3 - 33 mins
> 
> the times are from being fully dilated as had no contraction pain prior to that!
> Only just got to the hospital each time

wow! you are lucky!!!


----------



## Sinead

Guppy051708 said:


> Sinead said:
> 
> 
> 1st labour at 39.weeks - 37 mins.
> 2nd labour at 40+3 - 33 mins
> 
> the times are from being fully dilated as had no contraction pain prior to that!
> Only just got to the hospital each time
> 
> wow! you are lucky!!!Click to expand...

thanks, it is good, but scary at the same time especially in the car saying i need to push now!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:lol: yes i imagine so! mine was just over 1 hour with DS2, i can't imagine even less time than that! but thats amazing! I wish i was one of those women who didn't feel the pain until then! My water always breaks first and im in bloody pain by 3CM. i just cannot imagine not being in pain until pushing. That would be wonderful...maybe if my water doesn't break first that would help, but thats amazing!


----------

